# Helping my gran to like my rats



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

So Im taking my rats to my grans, she said "Looking forward to your visit but
not so sure of the wild-life".
Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Hrlping my gran to like my rats*

I would say just to let her play with them LoL who doesn't fall in love with rats after five minutes of seeing how big of personalities they have LoL


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Shes not going to meet them till tomorow evening, shes very stubborn, I was hopeing to pave the way so shes interested when we arrive 
Shes allways had dogs, i was thinking of compairing them


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

my nan has just sat next to me n sed she would rather die than hold a rat o_0
so i got no chance of talkin her in 2 liking rats she runs away from the room if they make any noise!


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

My mom and I have a deal:

When SHE is in my room...

...Gus is in his cage, with all doors closed.

She refuses to pet him, as friendly as he is.

I'm making some progress, though. She used to think, "rats-eew!" Now, she actually begrudgingly admits that my rats are "cute."

I figure she might come around, sometime in the next few years, LOL!


----------



## thegrotto (May 11, 2007)

Well my mom didn't like rats before she met my first one (I was bad, I was 16 and wanted a rat, so since my mom rarely came into my room, i got one, she's even been in the room several times and even though his cage was right out in the open--she didn't notice him). But now she picks up my rats and loves them. But my grandma joan just stays outside of a 5ft perimeter when I have one on me. when she complains about my rats, i just ignore her. old people have it in their heads that rats are filthy diseased creatures. then think about all the other things that they think are bad of today's world and ignore it.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

they grew up in a different time, where rats truly did often infest dirty old buildings and barns. in our time, we have eradicated many of the rat pests, and so we can now view them as pets. my step-grandma has a problem with rats because on her farm they ate the feed and made the animals sick with their poop, and i don't blame her for not being able to get along with rodents. if she comes around, good for you, but i wouldn't push it. 

i def think that likening them to dogs will help, especially if you can get your rats to come when they are called and do a trick or two!


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

my dad and my grandpa have their head in a hole of closed mindedness when it comes to any pet thats not a fish.
It took weeks of persuasion to even get my dad to warm up to the idea of getting rats.

I think its just the time difference.
rats back then=bad.
rats now= clean and oh so friendly.

they just don't get the "rats nowadays" part.


----------



## ManBeard (Apr 10, 2007)

My mom seems to begetting even less friendly towards my rats. She saw all the scratches on my torso a while ago and freaked out. I have rats hanging off of me all day long. I dont think I can change her mind. Theyre actually one of the least "icky" pets Ive had. She flipped her wig when I brought home a scorpion, and again when I brought home a snake. The only ones she's really liked were my dwarf hamster and turtle. 

Some people must see something truely objectionable that the rest of us are blind to.


----------



## Wench (Apr 5, 2007)

Let her play with them I guess.

I let a girl who was initially terrified of my first rat ("OH MY GOD IT'S A F**ING RAT!") hold my Doris and she fell in love with her. Doris was tired from being out with me throughout the day and fell asleep in her arms.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Well I sent her http://www.clydesite.co.uk/pet-rats/ and http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewPicture&friendID=177591866&albumId=0 she hasent replyed


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

Amazingly, my grandma likes my hairless little rodent. She never liked any of my hairy ones. I'm guessing it must be Betty's giant ears. She won't actually hold her, but she'll pet her. Betty has also won over my cousin who is terrified of rats. No one she's met has been scared of her. I'm not sure how she became a little rat ambassador. So I can't help you with your grandma, except to say, let the rats do the talking and hope it works.


----------



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

my mom liked my guinea pigs more then she likes my rats now. i didn't like guinea pigs too much. they just sat there and peed all over me for the 5 years i had them. the rats are too much fun and have such cute personalities. she's kind of warming up to them a bit. she "awwwwwww"s whenever she sees them snuggling or cleaning themselves. while i'm like, that's not even the cutest part mom!


----------



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

Believe it or not here was a time when I did not like rast my famous line was "eeewwwww rat tails" LOL! But then My BBF got a rat, the first day it was eeewwww the second day was it is kind of cute but I would not I would not admit it, the third day I admit it was cute and she made me hold her...and it was all over fom there! LOL!!!! 

So I would just play with you rat in front of her, don't force it and she may come around. Good Luck!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Before my mum came to stay with us for a week, she made it quite clear that the rats were to be kept in their cage while she was here and that she wouldn't be going anywhere near them.

Of course, I couldn't keep them in the cage for a week so I took one out and played with her in my hoodie. Mum started to show a bit of an interest and said it would be ok if I sat with her on the couch, as long as she didn't climb on her. Well, of course, she climbed on her before I could catch her and when I went to move her, Mum said "she's ok". By the end of the week she was saying good morning to them when she got up! :lol:

I think you just need to let the rats persuade your gran.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Well, we're hear, with 300 miles on the clock!
we met avery freaked out taxi driver, corious but scared little boy (I eventually took Lola out the cage so he could touch her-he was inpressed in a "wow thats gross kinda way" :lol: ) and my gran looks a bit creeped out but its not been long


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

haha, well good luck with the rest of the visit!


----------



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

fallinstar said:


> my nan has just sat next to me n sed she would rather die than hold a rat o_0
> so i got no chance of talkin her in 2 liking rats she runs away from the room if they make any noise!


Mine hates them too, so misunderstood.


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

My first rat, Gregor Samsa, was so full of love and charming that he persueded almost everyone - except for my mom - that he was cuddly and fun to hold.

Don't put a rat into the hands of anyone who doesn't expext it. I asked my mom what she would do if I just handed Gus to her, and she said that she would probably have an "instinctual, visceral, kneejerk reaction," and she would probably THROW HIM, likely against a wall, likely resulting in injury. She doesn't have to hold him, as far as I'm concerned...his safety comes first.

Still, she admits that he is "cute!"


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

Holly said:


> My first rat, Gregor Samsa, was so full of love and charming that he persueded almost everyone - except for my mom - that he was cuddly and fun to hold.


i had a rat like that- honey- who was my "ambassador to the reluctant human world on behalf of rats everywhere". my mom is always saying how she never thought, in her whole life, that she's let a rat sit on her shoulder- but honey broke the ice, so to speak, with her. also, my grandmas house-sitfor us, and they've both fallen in love with rats in general, all thanks to the "ambassador".

we should have a "rat ambassador outreach program" to educate the public. or something.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Hehe, I think some peole do that 
We're home again now, she still called them "the animals" but she was able to empathise with them so I guess she dosent think they're monsters :lol:
It was so cute when we got home, the came out of hiding as soon as I opened the door_must have been the smell of my flat :lol:


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

You mean you have no pictures of her cuddling them to share with us?


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

my dad hates my ratties, and on the rare occasions that he comes to my place, he wont even look at them. my grandmother, who is 90, says she doesnt like rats, but she will let me put them on her when she is at my place, and she will even say how cute they are. i dont think she will ever really like them, but at least she tolerates them.
my mother and brother, on the other hand, are very happy to have them running all over them when they are here. at least some of my dog-loving family will accept them.


----------

